# Sikkens superior fast clear coat anyone used it?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi just got a kit of this an what know peoples reviews on it? do i need a thinner for as i cant seem to get the TDS for it on google! thanks andrew


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I cannot help with your question directly, however I can say that Sikkens is by far the best paint I've used over the years.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> I cannot help with your question directly, however I can say that Sikkens is by far the best paint I've used over the years.


Think he's asking about clearcoat for motors.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Think he's asking about clearcoat for motors.


Ah, of course, didn't know they made such stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've used it and it's cracking stuff, probably the best lacquer I've used. Once you get the hang of it you will get fantastic results. Personally I like it with 20% thinner. Even their budget lacquer Lessonal 420 is really good and I would definitely recommend.

Sutty.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

its the only clear i use now 

if your below 30c the tds says to use their accelerator thinners. ratios for the lv superior are 100 clear to 60 hardener to 20 thinners (or use the accelerator in place of the thinner if its cold) 

its a grip and rip clear, if your not going to get dust and **** in it then a grip pass and right over with a full wet pass. if you want to wetsand then just do 2 full wet passes


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Where did you buy this clear bud and how much is a kit ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Where I used we had it as part of the Sikkens water based scheme. Not sure of a price but I know it's dear, off the top of my head around £500.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Blimey it would have to polish itself for that price lol


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

no way is it 500 a kit!

i get my 8.5lt kits for a puny £150 incl vat, if i buy 2 at a time the price comes down to about £130 (per kit is 5lt of sikkens lv superior fast, 2.5lt of the hardener and about 1lt of the accelerator, and its all sikkens lv range no alternative thinners or cheaper hardener)


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Wheres that from aaron if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...t-/151472554860?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

he has none listed atm but he keeps most high end brands in at really good prices. also he knocks the 3000 trizact out for £20 ish for a 15 pack box. cant fault the prices at all, postage can be a little slow but never had a problem  .

its a good clear i really like it. very hard and marr/scratch resistant once cured. polishes up lovely to


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thats cheap. Like I said I dont know a concrete price but from what I heard my old boss saying it sounded like it was around that price. I probably misunderstood as it does seem quite expensive. 

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one arron good link mate for when i paint my brothers s3 ! 
I must say tho it is expensive through a normal supplier for this


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

We got everything through a company called Carlack. I know it wasn't that cheap. You couldn't get the Lessonal 420 set for that. Least I know where to go for my own products at home!

Sutty.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

if you want a rough price on most brands of clear have a look on metalflake website. they give their own trade price on there with the paints official rrp (think they do just about everything from ppg, sikkens, glasruit, and all the top names) gives you an idea as to how much to expect to pay for said clear


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

thats who i bought sikkens of aaran lol.seems a sound guy


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

You need the fast reducer I used this years ago and just the clear alone was £200.hardener £150 and the fast reducer was £80 .but I can honestly say this is the best clear I have ever ever used and it's impossible to make it pop with the fast reducer but for that price get it bought,like said the lessonal is the same but try putting the sikkens fast reducer in it rather then the lessonal one what a difference it makes to make it flow but nice find Aaron


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Can you stack coats allowing good flash ? would it pop ?

Are you guys using sickens base coat?



Tommy


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Honestly I think it's the fast or excelerator reducer I used to use and any bits of dirt in bonnets etc you can bury them and it won't pop or loose any gloss like I said it's the best I've used last time I used it was about 3 years ago because i moved to another shop but it was really expensive then.ive just bought a tin and will sort the propper reducer for it.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've never needed more than grip and rip coats although the wet coat can be pretty heavy. As said above its great for going over any crap that lands on your wet finish. I've used it only over Sikkens water based basecoat. Which is also a top product.

Sutty.


----------

